# 100 miles off Madeira Beach in pictures (part 1 of 2)



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

*100 miles off Madeira Beach in pictures (part 1 of 3)*

One hundred miles off Madeira Beach in pictures:


We who call Florida home are so very proud of what the Sunshine state has to offer. We are Florida; we are fishing! How better to showcase this tropical wonderland than to share our great adventure 'One hundred miles off Madeira Beach in pictures!' 
Last week the Florida Fisherman ll, Hubbard's Marina, welcomed Mister Tim Fischer & Mister Jim Stone from the great state of Indiana. Tim & Jim drove 1,000 miles to fish the, 'Fishing capitol of the world.' Both reported having the times of their life. "We will be back!" This weekend we welcome, from the great state of Maryland, Mister Chris Gilbert and friends. Mister Gilbert also traveled 1,000 miles to fish our fish rich waters. Can the dedicated anglers from Maryland my Maryland catch our Florida fish? Let's find out!
First up! Friday, three P.M., Captain Mark Hubbard fires up the Florida's two huge Caterpillar diesels and punches in the numbers for 'One hundred miles off Madeira Beach.' We are on a mission, a mission to catch fish. Will the mangrove snapper be hungry? Join the party as we find out together. 
Looks like they are hungry:

. 
Chef Tammy joins the action:



Mister Mark Tondi that's no mangrove snapper. Bob, 'I have hooked a monster!' 


Watch the great fight 1:18 minutes into the video at the end of this report.
Ever wonder what a gag grouper looks like after a shark attack? 

Mister John Martin, "Please hurry! Gaff my grouper before the sharks get to him." Thank you Joe:

Mister Martin is using a custom made rod built by the late, great, Mister Ray Mac, 10/13/03. In tribute to Ray with honor we read on the wall of the Florida, ' In memory of Ray Mac, fishing was his life. We will all miss you.' Rest in peace sir, rest in peace!
Thank you Mister Martin, thank you for carrying on the 'Ray Mac' tradition of excellence:

When moving from spot to spot many of us troll. A few weeks ago we hooked a giant marlin while changing locations. Ron carries on the tradition. We do not see too many AJ's caught while trolling. Ron is one happy fellow:

Tim, that's a gag to be proud of. Even Captain Hubbard (R) is happy for you:

Eric, way to go! Way to go sir:

Craig, it's great to see mangrove snapper being caught all day long:

Travis, that's one to be proud of:

Young Master Joseph Calautti, Holiday, Florida, It's really something when you catch a fish so big that the Captain must help lift your trophy. Sir, just think how proud your dad, Mister Mark Calautti, is of you. You have fought the monster, you have tamed the beast:

Sir, you can be proud of you son, proud of the man he has become:

What a catch, what a day! 

Well! The first part of our epic journey is coming to an end. We are tired, tired from the great battles, 'One hundred miles off Madeira Beach. After a hot shower, and a Chef Tammy dinner, it's time to say good-bye, and hit our comfortable bunks. 
Now that was one quick night. Talk about a catch to remember:



In the money jack pot winners are:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

*100 miles off Madeira Beach in pictures (part 2 of 3)*

Sunday, October 27, part two of our great adventure, 'One hundred miles off Madeira Beach in pictures.' From the great state of Maryland, Mister Chris Gilbert and friends have traveled 1,000 miles to fish the waters of the Sunshine state. Can the very dedicated anglers of the Chesapeake Bay state catch our Florida fish? Maryland my Maryland may be the wealthiest state in the entire country, but can they fish? Let's go see:
Welcome our Northern friends, welcome to the Sunshine state:

Mister Gilbert, sir, welcome to Florida, welcome to Chef Tammy land:

My good friend Danny makes the long trip every year. Sir, we in the deep South are honored to welcome you and your friends:

Mister Bo Janecka, Osteen, Florida, shows our Northern guest how to catch the mighty black fin tuna:

Rich, a Florida regular, could teach a class on how to catch the elusive mangrove snapper:

Mister Owings, sir Maryland can be proud of you. I know we are:

Mister Steven Wagner, you have shown the people of the 'Free state' how to catch the toothy critters of Florida:


Rich, what a yellow tail snapper:

Vince, those vermilion snapper would make anyone proud:

Often the dedicated biologist of the FWC accompany us. Their tagging program provides critical information on our fishery. This American red snapper was previous caught, tagged, and lived to fight again:

Will, first mate on the Florida, takes the data and relays the information to Captain Bryon. The FWC will be able to follow the patterns of this fish and many more like him: It's critical to our fishery that we keep this program funded:

Fortunately the ARS population is in much better shape than NOAA would have us believe:

Bo, that's a hog fish to be proud of. Bo caught his prize on squid:



Mister Bo Janecka, Osteen, Florida, is putting on a real show for our Northern friends:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

*100 miles off Madeira Beach in pictures (part 3 of 3)*

Look! It's a giant mahi. Mister Joe Diebold, Apollo Beach, Florida, tosses a 4 inch Krocodile Silver Spoon at the rainbow colored beauty. Fish on! What a fight:

After a twenty minute battle, and two mighty leaps, the great fish is brought to gaff. 
(watch the great fight; see the stunning colors of the fresh out of the water mahi 6:20 
minutes into the video at the end of this report.)

Now that's a huge tile fish:

Vince, our friend from Maryland, loves to double up. Way to go partner:

Mister Sims (R), and Mister Owings, Maryland my Maryland can be very proud of you. I know we are:

Mister Chris Gilbert 'Know How Marine Electronics,' you have given the folks back home in Maryland dreams to talk about for years to come:


Stephen, welcome to Florida; welcome to brute force; welcome to Mister Amber Jack:

Well, our great adventure 100 miles off Madeira Beach is coming to an end. The battles have been long and hard fought. We are starved; Chef Tammy time! Our 'Jersey Girl' has gone Italian. Grilled onions, Italian sausage, and meat ball spaghetti that would put the finest Italian restaurants to shame, is served with steamed vegetables and Texas toast. It would be most interesting to see what our Northern friends think of our Florida cooking. Only one problem! They are too busy eating to talk. 
We are stuffed, Southern stile. Let's see if the fish are still hungry:
Now that's an after dinner gag grouper to be proud of:

Wow! What a way to end our trip:

Can the very dedicated anglers from Maryland my Maryland catch our Florida fish? Just ask Mister Aaron Dobbins Sr. 

Our Captain, Captain Bryon, is so proud of our Northern friends:

Mister Tim Fischer, Indiana, and Mister Chris Gilbert, Maryland, gentlemen, we in the Sunshine state hope you enjoyed your trip to Florida as much as we enjoyed having you. Both traveled 1,000 miles to fish with us. Both Tim & Chris guaranteed that they will be back, back to do battle with the monsters 100 miles off Madeira Beach, Florida. 
Check out the action packed short video. See the mighty goliath battle; see the stunning rainbow color of a mahi mahi while the great fish is still in the water. Click on the following link:




Bob Harbison Florida Outdoor Writers Association


----------



## BirdNest (Jul 25, 2013)

Always enjoy reading your posts, thanks


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

As usual Bob an excellent report, looks like you guys put some nice fish in the boat.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

*Thanks!*

:thumbup: Thanks! Your continued support is very much appreciated. I love sharing with the dedicated anglers of Northern Florida. Bob


----------

